# Roof vents



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , I have a AUTOTRAIL CHEYENNE 696G 05 plate , the roof light above the fixed bed , in the bathroom and to a lesser degree in the kitchen area let little bits of debris in ie leaves twigs dust etc .

This happens when the vents are fully closed , so it is somehow getting by , may I ask how other members deter this from happening or are we doing something wrong ?

Any help greatly received .

Rob.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am just a bit puzzled as to how bits are getting in. Does rainwater get in? All I can assume is that the outer part of the roof vent is open, something is missing or broken or your roof vent is different to the norm.
We have parked under the biggest shredding trees of fine pine needles and nothing gets in if the outer part of the roof light is closed.
Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I seem to remember that tattytony had major issues with his Autotrail one of which was related to poor fitting skylights/draughts etc. Could be worth a pm to him if he doesn't see this thread.
Phil


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I am just a bit puzzled as to how bits are getting in. Does rainwater get in? All I can assume is that the outer part of the roof vent is open, something is missing or broken or your roof vent is different to the norm.
> We have parked under the biggest shredding trees of fine pine needles and nothing gets in if the outer part of the roof light is closed.
> Alan


Hi Norm,

No water gets in at all and they are wound down tight , it seems as though it has a trickle vent running around the perimeter and this seems to where the debris is getting in .

Rob.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Rob,

I had a 'van like yours, but can't remember what the bathroom vent was like. If it's an opaque, push up type vent, MPK I think, it has very generous permanent ventilation and you'll always struggle to keep debris out.

I think the kitchen one is an Omnivent, and we never had any trouble with that one, or the one over the bed.

Roger


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , its not a push up type , it winds up on a knob but it does have a very generous gap round it , maybe going to see if I can remove the lid and tape it up and re- fit  

Rob.


----------

